# 1998 200sx tailight amber removal



## chucky200 (Jan 3, 2003)

Just thought I'd show how it turned out for me. Used vinyl, and looks MUCH better now that I have no amber on my car.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

wow looks hot ! great job !


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

very cool ! :thumbup: 

just paint the black bar and boarder around the light blue and it would be my dream car 

btw, where did you buy this vinyl?


----------



## chucky200 (Jan 3, 2003)

OmegaManEX said:


> btw, where did you buy this vinyl?


I just got it from a sign shop up here in Vancouver Canada. It was $10 cdn. I know ebay has it too for a good price. Just ask places if they have transparent red vinyl sheets


----------



## Stiletto (Aug 7, 2003)

Wow that looks really good. Id like to do something like that to my tails. Question for you. How did you adhere the vinyl to them?


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

it comes sticky on one side
like a big sticker


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

looks real clean... but i like amber


----------



## chucky200 (Jan 3, 2003)

Radioaktiv said:


> it comes sticky on one side
> like a big sticker


Yep, you just peel off the backing of the transparents film, stick it on starting at one end and rubbing your thumb along it to remove lines and bubbles, then take an exacto knife and CAREFULLY trim the excess vinyl.


----------



## chomdh (Jun 12, 2004)

Is there any way to make the amber clear? I think red on top, clear on the bottom would make a nice looking tail light.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

chomdh said:


> Is there any way to make the amber clear? I think red on top, clear on the bottom would make a nice looking tail light.


get the SE-L tails (clear blinkers) and then put vynal on the top.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

chomdh said:


> Is there any way to make the amber clear? I think red on top, clear on the bottom would make a nice looking tail light.


are u referring to the sentra or 200sx? 



xbrandonx said:


> get the SE-L tails (clear blinkers) and then put vynal on the top.


and are u referring to the thread starter for the se-l tails are only sentras.


----------



## chomdh (Jun 12, 2004)

I have a 97' 200sx... and was inquiring about making those amber parts clear.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

dont think that's possible
unless you disassembled the housing and replaced the amber with clear plastic

that'd be a PITA


----------

